# Found this on YouTube, I laughed so hard I fell out of my chair!



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So cute, the voiceover really MAKES the video so be sure to have your sound on!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Omg. Thank you so much for this. I almost peed my pants!!!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That kid had a pretty good seat. And after seeing that I want to try that pony on for size. Looks like we could have a good relationship.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay the stupid commentary drove me nuts, (though I will give him one thing, I am totally stealing the phrase "out of saddle experience") but the pony was hilarious in a really annoyingly cute way.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ROFL !!!!! And I hate to admit this but I kinda want to ride that pony.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

What a stinker pony! That poor child is either going to become the next great olympian or will switch to motorcycles because they are tame...

Voiceover was annoying...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love that video, that kid has an amazing seat. If he sticks with competative riding, he'll be someone to watch in the future.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That was so funny and cute. "Arial dressage", nice. Lol


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

LOL that was so hilarious. I'm also so stealing the 'out of saddle experience' phrase as well. I too really want to try that pony on for size. I would love to see how he does over fences. Very cute pony, but obviously wants to do things his way. Loved the commentary too.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL, the look on that boys face was priceless.... 
Poor kid has his hands full!

I wonder if that was his dad doing the commentary? :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaahaa,I remember this video! I thought it was great


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What a lil snot! So cute tho. 

I am grabbing the popcorn and pulling up a bench, in case anyone would like to join me for when the "bucking pony" critics show up...they did last time with Ed the Naughty pony.......:lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Seen that one before...I have to admit, even though the pony is just plain a JERK, that little rider is amazing!!! Supposedly they bought the horse, and like a few days later took it to a show? Something crazy like that, and supposedly the horse is much better now, but what a brat!!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg that was halarious that kids is a good rider!!!!!!!!!!! me and my mom were laughing xD


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha yes I have seen that one - too funny. That place is pretty close to where I live, I'm pretty sure the kid still competes and his little brother inherited that pony? Something like that..


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I just watched some more videos of Ren riding Salsa Muse a few months later at a show and it's like a completely different pony...going over jumps in style and putting up with the shenanigans of Ren and his brothers...quite a little pony, and quite a turn around from this first video.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

omg i almost peed and i started crying that was hilarious i dont know why either lol


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

lol that was cute


----------

